# What would you cook with this?



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

My wife just cooked a chicken in our clay pot. This is what is left. So what would you do with the left overs? If broth is one of the things that you would do what would you use the broth in?









Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I smoked a chicken two days ago.. it was great.. my wife took what was left yesterday and picked it all apart and made some fantastic BBQ chicken out of it.. We don't cook often with broth, so the dog enjoyed chicken gravy on her kibbles....


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like there is enough meat for some chicken salad, quesadillas, a panini or two, depending on what you like for lunch. After that, in my house it would all go in a stew pot for 12 - 24 hours with a what may be available in the frig, a carrot, celery tops, and an onion. After it has cooked that long, I pick out all the meat and set aside. The veggies and broth get strained to remove any small bones. At that point you can add back the meat and more veggies to make soup or put the veggies and broth in the Vitamix to make smooth broth. 

Broth and meat gets frozen in half pound butter tubs and is used later to make gravy, stir fry dishes, chow mein, pot pies, etc. Here's a weird dish we love, get the broth at a slow boil, add salt, pepper, garlic, and drop in your fave greens like spinach, leaf lettuce, kale, cabbage, whatever you have. Really soft greens like leaf lettuce only need seconds to wilt, kale takes a minute or two. When the greens have lightly wilted serve it up. 

My family thinks the broth is the best part of the chicken dinner.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Chicken and noodles, one our favs here.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks guys that all sounds great. We have never really used any broth so I was looking for ideas because it just seems to be a waste to just throw this out. There was enough for my lunch today but then there is still the broth left.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Chicken pot pie.
Thickened the broth up with some flour, add vegies and the pieces of meat left over, fill a pie crust and bake.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

By the time I am finished with a chicken carcass the bones are shiny clean.

With that I would pull the meat, then put the bones into water and cook low and slow.

Pull the bones and set the broth in the fridge overnight to gel and so the fat can congeal.
Scoop the fat off the top and bag up the broth and put it in the freezer.

You can use it as a base for soups or stews.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like enough meat left for 2 more meals. So, a chicken pot pie where those drippings become the sauce, and then some chicken enchiladas, burritos, quesadillas, something Tex-Mex. 

Cook some onion and garlic in a skillet, add in a fresh jalapeno if you have them, canned chipotle chiles, whatever kind of chili pepper floats your boat. Some chili powder and cumin, too. Then add in the chicken just to warm up and soak up the seasonings, then make your quesadillas or whatever you prefer. 

The bones could become more chicken broth. Use it for soup base, or to cook things in and add more flavor than water, like vegetables, rice, etc.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals for all the suggestions everything sounds so good. My wife does make a pretty good soup come winter. I can't wait to try all this out. We've never made a pot pie. Would this work with a rabbit pot pie? I was on Rabbit talk and had some pc problems and now I can't get back on or contact the mods there but there was a very nice lady that had an amazing rabbit pot pie recipe that I'm afraid I will never be able to get now. Stupid pc.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Ya'll aren't from around here are ya..... I see chicken and dumplings


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Chicken rice dish, Greek Lemon rice/orzo chicken soup or Chicken waldorf salad


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

MOSSYNUT said:


> Thanks guys and gals for all the suggestions everything sounds so good. My wife does make a pretty good soup come winter. I can't wait to try all this out. We've never made a pot pie. Would this work with a rabbit pot pie? I was on Rabbit talk and had some pc problems and now I can't get back on or contact the mods there but there was a very nice lady that had an amazing rabbit pot pie recipe that I'm afraid I will never be able to get now. Stupid pc.


Go to the Rabbit Forum on HT...you should be able to find a recipe for rabbit pot pie. Rabbit Bog is good also, you can also make it with the leftover chicken...Chicken Bog


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Looks like enough meat left for 2 more meals. So, a chicken pot pie where those drippings become the sauce, and then some *chicken enchiladas*, burritos, quesadillas, something Tex-Mex.
> 
> Cook some onion and garlic in a skillet, add in a fresh jalapeno if you have them, canned chipotle chiles, whatever kind of chili pepper floats your boat. Some chili powder and cumin, too. Then add in the chicken just to warm up and soak up the seasonings, then make your quesadillas or whatever you prefer.
> 
> The bones could become more chicken broth. Use it for soup base, or to cook things in and add more flavor than water, like vegetables, rice, etc.


 Nailed it!!!!!!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

lonelytree said:


> Nailed it!!!!!!


I'm getting too lazy to roll up enchiladas, and also have a hard time finding corn tortillas that don't break. (In my world, REAL enchiladas are with corn tortillas, not flour) So, I make enchi-lasagna, where you layer everything in the dish and bake. Same taste, half the work and time. 

Mossy, rabbit pot pie ROCKS. Our cousins raised rabbits, and she would can them up in quart jars. That canned rabbit was melt in your mouth tender and the flavor was enhanced. Use the juice out of the jar for the gravy, pull the meat off the bones and add veggies, crust and bake.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You could also do chicken noodle soup, chicken fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, creamed chicken with peas and carrots over biscuits, the possibilities are endless. I also second all the other suggestions so far. I love chicken and can use it a million ways. I never waste the carcass or the broth! 

I just wanted to say thanks for mentioning the rabbit pot pie recipe on Rabbit Talk. I'm not a member and had no trouble accessing posts, so not sure why you're having problems. I did a search and found a recipe by Maggie J that sounds absolutely scrumptious! 

I don't know if I'm allowed to post the recipe or even a link here on HT, but I hope it's okay to say that if you Google Rabbit Talk and then go to Rabbit Recipes, it's on page two a little over halfway down. The discussion runs for 3 pages and I didn't read it all yet, just the initial page. The picture made my mouth water!  

If it's not okay to post this information, I apologize to the mods, and please feel free to remove it!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

calliemoonbeam said:


> You could also do chicken noodle soup, chicken fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, creamed chicken with peas and carrots over biscuits, the possibilities are endless. I also second all the other suggestions so far. I love chicken and can use it a million ways. I never waste the carcass or the broth!
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for mentioning the rabbit pot pie recipe on Rabbit Talk. I'm not a member and had no trouble accessing posts, so not sure why you're having problems. I did a search and found a recipe by Maggie J that sounds absolutely scrumptious!
> 
> ...


Yes it was maggiej she was such a nice lady. Those are great pictures. I'm not sure what happened to my pc why I can't get on over there. 
Anyway thanks y'all for all the ideas I can't wait to try all of these.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

MOSSYNUT said:


> Thanks guys and gals for all the suggestions everything sounds so good. My wife does make a pretty good soup come winter. I can't wait to try all this out. We've never made a pot pie. Would this work with a rabbit pot pie? I was on Rabbit talk and had some pc problems and now I can't get back on or contact the mods there but there was a very nice lady that had an amazing rabbit pot pie recipe that I'm afraid I will never be able to get now. Stupid pc.


This lady does a rabbit pot pie from start to finish:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8byaFsI0bw&list=FLPIuOFr0GjEMEQp31BIFXTA&index=31[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrFgzfCtJz4&index=12&list=FLPIuOFr0GjEMEQp31BIFXTA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVe01SwF1Vw&index=11&list=FLPIuOFr0GjEMEQp31BIFXTA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ_C_RcvsoE&list=FLPIuOFr0GjEMEQp31BIFXTA&index=10[/ame]


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I do the same as others and make chicken stock with the bones. Instead of using freezer space for it, I can it up though. Easy to pop open a jar when you need it.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken stock!!

Then I either can or freeze the stock.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

For a really good pasta alfredo dish, combine 2 cups chicken broth or stock with 1 cup heavy cream & 1/2 - 1 tsp minced garlic. Cook about 4 oz bowtie pasta (or pasta of your choice, even noodles) in this mixture, then stir in 1 C of your favorite shredded cheese (I prefer half Swiss and half Monterey Jack cheeses). You can add cut up cooked chicken to it as well. For color, you could chop up some parsley and add to it. Since I grow chives I usually chop up some of those instead of the parsley. Both are optional though. Best eaten right away as the pasta continually soaks up the liquid and can get mushy.

Chicken a la king can be made the same way, cooking a bag of frozen mixed veggies or peas & carrots (instead of pasta) in the broth & cream mixture and serving it over biscuits. Don't forget the garlic! And chicken is a must for this one. But you can skip the cheese.

For a healthier version, both recipes can be made using Half and Half instead of the cream, but you will probably need to thicken it with a little cornstarch.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Chicken and dumplings or lots of veggies, the leftovers, and make a chicken pot pie


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Use the broth to make a sauce/gravy of sorts. 4 T butter, 4 T flour, 1 C broth, 1 C milk. Make a roux then add the liquids and your favorite herbs. We mix in ground beef and pout over starches.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Chicken pasty's There's a recipe here:
http://www.recipedose.com/chicken/chicken-pasty.html

I always make mine with cold cooked chicken, I do all the veg as that recipe says but I then cook the veg in a little of the stock (broth) drain, mix in the chicken and carry on. I also don't use puff pastry but homemade shortcrust.


----------

